# Leveln in AION :D



## __Bacardii__ (9. September 2009)

ich weiß das den thread schon ma gab nur ich find den nimmer.. und sufu findet au nix xD 

also nochma die frage.. wie lang dauert leveln so? 1-20 weiß ich und dann? und gibts genug quests oder endet es einma mit grinden?


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2009)

7 Tage wenn Du Gas gibst. Aber nur dann!


----------



## Sichel_1983 (9. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> ich weiß das den thread schon ma gab nur ich find den nimmer.. und sufu findet au nix xD
> 
> also nochma die frage.. wie lang dauert leveln so? 1-20 weiß ich und dann? und gibts genug quests oder endet es einma mit grinden?



Dir sollten genug Quests zur Verfügung stehen. Aber jeder hat schonmal so Phasen wo man bis zum nächsten levelup grindet, so wirst du gut zurecht kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kommt immer drauf an wieviel zeit du investierst, wenn du 24/7 spielst gehts wohl etwas schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ne Ingamezeit kann ich dir nicht nennen.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. September 2009)

Je nach dem, wieviel, wielange du zockst und wie schnell du selbst im lvln bist^^


----------



## xadeo (9. September 2009)

1 tag bist 20 wenn du rein haust

@Tikume  lol


----------



## Symatry (9. September 2009)

Irgendwie kann man im Asmodier Startgebiet viel besser lvln als im Elyos.. kommt mir das nur so vor?


----------



## Mephals (9. September 2009)

Normalsterbliche brauchen so ca 7 Tage, also ca 2-3 Stunden pro Tag würde ich sagen


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann man im Asmodier Startgebiet viel besser lvln als im Elyos.. kommt mir das nur so vor?



ne ging mir auch so ^^ Schon irgendwie komisch ^.^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (9. September 2009)

Chrissler schrieb:


> ne ging mir auch so ^^ Schon irgendwie komisch ^.^



ncsoft dachte alle nehmen elyos desshalb machten die anfangsgebiet der asis leichter oderso


----------



## Symatry (9. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> ncsoft dachte alle nehmen elyos desshalb machten die anfangsgebiet der asis leichter oderso



Naja müsst ja eigentlich andersherum sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wollen alle doch immer die pösen dunklen hässlichen what ever spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> ncsoft dachte alle nehmen elyos desshalb machten die anfangsgebiet der asis leichter oderso



*leicht* liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Auf die Frage wielange man von Level 1-50 braucht kann mit 1.5 nur spekuliert werden. Allerdings solten es bei einer Spielzeit von 5-6 Stunden pro Tag etwas mehr als zwei Monate dauern. Heist für einen Normalsterblich verdammt lange.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (9. September 2009)

heist das SPiel nicht"Aion" und nicht "muss schnell leveln" ? ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. September 2009)

20 Stunden Level von 1 bis 21-22
An 2 tagen.
Also jeh 10 Stunden,haben wir gemacht, funst.
Man kennt ja die quests etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich glaube wenn man ab dem 20 anfangen kann.. haben wir alle bei uns Level 50 am 25 Sep^^
Bin mir nicht sicher.. aber das kann man schaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (9. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> heist das SPiel nicht"Aion" und nicht "muss schnell leveln" ? ^^



Nein du verstehst das falsch, Aion ist Alt-Koreanisch für:

"Lvln ist nur ein notwendiges Übel und erst auf maxlvl geht das Spiel richtig los!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nein du verstehst das falsch, Aion ist Alt-Koreanisch für:
> 
> "Lvln ist nur ein notwendiges Übel und erst auf maxlvl geht das Spiel richtig los!!!"
> 
> ...



Da haste recht.
Erst am Ende gehts richtig los.
Egal ob schöne instanzen oder das PVP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (9. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> 20 Stunden Level von 1 bis 21-22
> An 2 tagen.
> Also jeh 10 Stunden,haben wir gemacht, funst.
> Man kennt ja die quests etc
> ...



Wage ich pauschal mal zu bezweifeln Roman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (9. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube wenn man ab dem 20 anfangen kann.. haben wir alle bei uns Level 50 am 25 Sep^^
> Bin mir nicht sicher.. aber das kann man schaffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Jelly schrieb:


> Wage ich pauschal mal zu bezweifeln Roman
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zweifel auch daran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (9. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich zweifel auch daran!
> ...



Ich nicht


----------



## Berserkius (9. September 2009)

Iche och nicht!!!!


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Ich schon ...


----------



## Berserkius (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach die Münchner wieder, müsses alles vermasseln!!!


----------



## FraSokBUF (9. September 2009)

Hi,
also 1-22 unter 3 Tagen ist offensichtlich kein Problem, auch wenn der Grossteil meiner Gilde eher so im Bereich um 14 herumhängt, weil die halt doch nicht 10 Stunden oder so pro Tag spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Thor/Elyos finde ich im Moment (online) einige Level 28, aber noch keine 29er und 30er. Soviel zur Levelgeschwindigkeit, aber das ist ja normal. Wenn man viel Zeit hat, kann man halt auch viel leveln.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

FraSokBUF schrieb:


> Hi,
> also 1-22 unter 3 Tagen ist offensichtlich kein Problem, auch wenn der Grossteil meiner Gilde eher so im Bereich um 14 herumhängt, weil die halt doch nicht 10 Stunden oder so pro Tag spielen können
> 
> 
> ...



Die Sache ist auch die, dass einige Leute in der CB bis Level 30 gespielt haben. Ab Level 30 jedoch fängt der wirklich harte Levelteil an. Zu einen braucht man sehr lange und zum anderen kennen nur wenige die Quest.


----------



## Flaschenpost (9. September 2009)

Nach allem was ich so beim Querlesen in unzähligen Foren mitbekommen hab, wird`s ab spätestens lvl 30 nochma so richtig knackig mitm lvl`n

Mal ehrlich - wir gimpen z.Z alle so auf LVL 20 rum, über 30 kommt eh noch keiner raus.
Klar geht das im Moment noch relativ flott aber geht ma nicht davon aus, dass das so bleibt!


----------



## Jelly (9. September 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Ich nicht



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2020906 kann ich dazu nur aufführen Stufe 45 benötigte 70 Millionen Erfahrung.  

Die Statistik ist zwar garantiert nichtmehr Aktuell alleine schon weil bis 50 fehlt , dennoch Zeigt sie sehr deutlich welche starke tendenz Aion bei den EP zum ende hin hat.


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2020906 kann ich dazu nur aufführen Stufe 45 benötigte 70 Millionen Erfahrung.
> 
> Die Statistik ist zwar garantiert nichtmehr Aktuell alleine schon weil bis 50 fehlt , dennoch Zeigt sie sehr deutlich welche starke tendenz Aion bei den EP zum ende hin hat.



Hmm ja, hört sich lecker an. Wenn ich mir überlerge, dass ich auf Level 22 schon zwischen 100-200k für die Storyquest kriege, dann will ich gar nicht wissen wie es am Ende aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akavir (10. September 2009)

Hab in einem Youtubevideo letztens eine EP Belohnung für ein Quest von 4 Mio gesehen. Mal schaun ob ich das noch mal wieder finde so viele AION Videos wie ich gesehen habe Oo


----------



## Lehrto (7. Januar 2010)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> ich weiß das den thread schon ma gab nur ich find den nimmer.. und sufu findet au nix xD
> 
> also nochma die frage.. wie lang dauert leveln so? 1-20 weiß ich und dann? und gibts genug quests oder endet es einma mit grinden?


XD von level 1-20 geht sehr schnell wen man das anfangs gebit kennt beide gebite sind eigentlich gleichschwer oder einfach wie mans nimmt =D ab level 10 bin ich liber bei den wlyos da die quest bei den alle immer in ein strich durchgezogen werden können XD somit is das leveln leichter da haben die asmos das anders und haben die quest alle zimlich verstreut O.o ka warum -.- nich weiter labern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komm wir zur frage von level 1-20 brauch man grade mall gut 12 stunden spielzeit wen mann verdamt gut is =D oder wie vile auchsagen nen freak is *_* ich nene es begeisterung vür ein spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aso wen du wirklich nur aufs schnelle leveln ausbist würde ich dir die klasse beschwörer oder zauberer entfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ende meiner klein geschichte XD und sagt bloß nichts wegen der rechtschreibung -.- ich weiß sie is grausam


----------



## Lehrto (7. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmm ja, hört sich lecker an. Wenn ich mir überlerge, dass ich auf Level 22 schon zwischen 100-200k für die Storyquest kriege, dann will ich gar nicht wissen wie es am Ende aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm ich glaube ehr die 100-200k sind gerechtfertigt wen du schlappe 2,5-3 mio ep brauchst und es nur 2 -3 quest sind die so viel geben und die andern nich mehr als 20k bringen is es doch manchma deprimirend wen man mall nachdengt wie viel man am ende an ep brauch O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lehrto (7. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich so beim Querlesen in unzähligen Foren mitbekommen hab, wird`s ab spätestens lvl 30 nochma so richtig knackig mitm lvl`n
> 
> Mal ehrlich - wir gimpen z.Z alle so auf LVL 20 rum, über 30 kommt eh noch keiner raus.
> Klar geht das im Moment noch relativ flott aber geht ma nicht davon aus, dass das so bleibt!


höhöhöhö ab 25 geht das leveln erst richtig schnell los  die quest bringen in abyss meh ep und ab dan fängt das mit den inis an wen ich mir das anguck das man bei der ersten ini dei man betreten kann ab 25 (nochsana ini namme) ma ebend so 3,3 mio ep farmt udn wen man ne gute gruppe hatt nur 1 stunde dran hengt XD der einzigste hacken is es gibt nach jeden ini gang ein cool down von 18  stunden bis man sie wider betreten kann is ab lvl 30 so oder so unwichtig da es ein pahr mehr inis gibt ab 30 XD also teusch dich nich soh schwer wirt es nicht ich sitze jetz gut 19 stunden spielzeit dran und bin jetz schon 37 XD also so viel zeit verplämpert man nich XD ann dem spiel XD XD XD XD viel spass beim lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (7. Januar 2010)

Naja wirklich anziehen tut die Levelkurve erst ab 35-40. Man merkt dann schon deutlich, das es recht langsam voran geht. Aber ist mir relativ egal. Ich starre nicht permanent auf den EP-Balken und heule, das es so langsam vorwärts geht. 
Man soll das Spiel geniessen und nicht die ganze Zeit glauben, man verpasst etwas, wenn man morgen nicht 50 ist. Das Spiel ist kein Wettrennen oder Wettkampf !


----------



## DruffDruff (7. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja wirklich anziehen tut die Levelkurve erst ab 35-40. Man merkt dann schon deutlich, das es recht langsam voran geht. Aber ist mir relativ egal. Ich starre nicht permanent auf den EP-Balken und heule, das es so langsam vorwärts geht.
> Man soll das Spiel geniessen und nicht die ganze Zeit glauben, man verpasst etwas, wenn man morgen nicht 50 ist. Das Spiel ist kein Wettrennen oder Wettkampf !



Mit 38 war ich auch noch so optimistisch. Mit 44 dachte ich mir WTF wollen die mich verarschen, hoffentlich taugt das Endgame was. Mit 50 schliesse ich meine letzte Kampagnenquest an und nehmen die Mirajuquestreihe an und denke mir schön, gucken wir mal was es jetzt gibt. Oh toll Job auf 449 + Critproc auf 449 (zumal es noch nichtmal garantiert ist dass das item überhaupt erfolgreich fertig gestellt wird), grob überschlagen 30k Mobs grinden (um die ich mich dann mit allen anderen prügeln darf, hatte auf nerthus glück das ich so früh dran bin). Wenn du in der Geschwindigkeit wie jetzt weiterlevelst, dann wirst du 2012 auch endlich mal ein Endgame taugliches Item in der Hand halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man merkt dem Spiel einfach an, dass es für ein Timesink Bezahlmodell konzipiert wurde.

Das Problem ist dass das Itemgap mit steigendem Level extrem anziehen wird. Level 50 Zerg gegen Level Zerg mit gutem Equip -> der Level 50 Zerg ohne Equip braucht gar nicht erst antreten ausser er ist in MASSIVER Überzahl (2:1 Überzahl). Burgen braucht man gar nicht mehr angreifen, wenn eine Gruppe mit dem Fenril/Anuhart/50er PVP Set reingestürmt kommt. Das Problem für den Durchschnittsgamer ist, dass er niemals Zugriff auf komplette Sets bekommen wird, da der Zeitaufwand für das Fenril Set ungefähr 2x so hoch ist wie der Zeitaufwand im Duo von 1 - 50 zu grinden. Der Zeitaufwand für das Anuhart Set ist extrem hoch, da es noch sehr glücksabhängig ist. Das 50er PVP Set ist ein Hardcore Wachengrind + Ganking PVP. 

Wäre es in einem realistischen Zeitaufwand zu schaffen an eins der drei Sets zu kommen, wenn man nicht grade Hartz 4 bekommt und sich wirklich 10 Stunden am Tag vors das Spiel kniet (ich hatte aufgrund von Krankheit nach dem Release 3 Monate Zeit und habs am Tag auf ~5h gebracht), dann hat er ne Chance an das Set zu kommen. Alle anderen werden leer ausgehen. Und das Problem ist das z.b. die MirajulSet Schuhe (die einfach zu erhalten sind) nur als 5er Setbonus die +WalkingSpeed Stats hat. Ohne 5er Set taugen die auch nix.


----------



## Progamer13332 (7. Januar 2010)

jetzt mal ohne ironie ca 20-30 tage wenn man täglich 2-3 std normale mobs grindet/questet


----------



## Stancer (7. Januar 2010)

@DruffDruff :

Ganz ehrlich, man merkt wie sich die Spielerschaft in den Jahren verändert wird. Es wird nur noch auf Items geschaut und wie man schnellstmöglichst an diese ran kommt. Jeder rennt nur noch Items hinterher... Items, Items, Items.... sind wir hier in Diablo oder was ???

Ich mache mir keine Gedanken wie lange ich brauche um irgendwelche Items zu kriegen, wenn ich sie hab dann hab ich sie. Mein Spielziel ist es nicht diese zu ergattern. Mein Spielziel ist es möglichst viel mit anderen Spielern zu unternehmen (social skills). Was man da macht ist mir egal, hauptsache es macht Spass. Wenn dabei gute Items abfallen isses nen netter Nebeneffekt aber ich plane meine Spielzeit nicht um Set X oder Y zu erbeuten.
Ich spiele Aion weil es mir JETZT Spass macht, hier auf dem Level wo ich grad bin (38). Wenn sich das irgendwann ändert dann kann man jederzeit den Account kündigen !

Die war die allgemeine Einstellung der Spieler Pre-WoW. Man spielte um mit anderen zusammen zu spielen. Heute spielt man um Items zu ergattern.....

Ich selber werde es niemals verstehen wie Menschen es wichtiger finden können irgendwelchen lila Pixeln hinterher zu jagen anstatt mit echten Menschen soziale Kontakte zu knüpfen !


----------



## La Saint (12. Januar 2010)

Das ist zwar ein Uralt-Thread vom September letzten Jahres, aber es wird ja noch im Jan 2010 gepostet und falls es von Interesse ist, hier meine Erfahrung.

Für den Levelanstieg von 40 auf 41 braucht man ca. 50 Millionen XP-Punkte. Ein Mob um lvl 40 gibt zwischen 25.000 und 50.000 XP. Wobei die 50.000 die Halbelite-Mobs mit 5 Punkten betreffen, die entsprechend schwierig und langwierig zum Umhauen sind. Nehmen wir zum Rechnen aber einfach mal 50.000, dann braucht man für den Levelanstieg 50 Mio / 50K = 1000 Mobs.

Ein Mob umhauen dauert ca. 1 Minute, bei den Halbelite entsprechend länger. Jetzt stehen die Mobs aber nicht in einer Reihe hintereinander, sodaß man jede Minute einen umhauen könnte. Man muß zu ihnen hinlaufen, sich passend positionieren, dass man keine Adds zieht, unter Umständen sind Laufwege von Patroullen zu beobachten und man muss regelmäßgi Mana regenerieren (bin Klerikerin) . Da sind 2 Minuten pro Mob schon wesentlich realistischer. Außerdem sind die Reisezeiten nicht zu vernachlässig. Die interessanten XP-Grindregionen, ebenso wie die Elite-Regionen, sind in der Regel am Ende der Welt weitab von jedem Flugpunkt oder Teleporter. Diese Reisezeiten müßte man im Prinzip auch noch reinrechnen.

2 Minuten pro Mob, das sind 30 Mobs pro Stunde. Um also 1000 Mobs umzulegen, braucht man damit 1000 / 30 =~ 33 h. Bei einer täglichen Spielzeit von 3h, was meiner Meinung nach für einen berufstätigen Menschen mit RL schon viel ist, braucht man also für den Levelanstieg von 40 auf 41 ca. 11 Tage. Zieht man jetzt Serverdownzeiten, andere Aktionen (AH, Beruf skillen usw) und RL-Events ab, können da auch schnell 14 Tage draus werden. Und das ist schon die schnellste Levelmethode mittels Solo-XP-Grind von Standardmobs.

Jetzt kann man natürlich auch in einer Gruppe Elitemobs umhauen. Die vergeben über den Daumen die 10fache XP-Menge. Der Nachteil ist natürlich, das diese XP-Menge durch die Anzahl der Gruppenmitglieder geteilt wird. Trotzdem bleibt pro Mob etwas mehr XP übrig, als bei dem Solofarmen. Dennoch ist der Elitegrind per Gruppe bezogen auf XP nicht ideal. Die Zeit für Gruppensuche, Organisation und Anreise treibt den Wert für Mob pro Minute deutlich nach unten. Weiterhin muß man bei einer Randomgruppe einen Whipe pro halbe Stunde einkalkulieren, was nicht nur den XP-Grindfaktor weiter nach unten treibt, sondern auch noch immense Kosten verursacht. Auf lvl 40 zahle ich ca. 55.000 Kinah pro Tod. Da wird das Elitegrinden schnell zum Tausch von XP gegen Geld und somit unwirtschaftlich, da man das Geld dringender für andere Sachen braucht. Ein lvl-40-Skill kostet z.B. 125.000 Kinah.

Am schlechtesten ist der Wirkungsgrad beim Leveln per Quests. Die Standard-XP-Belohnung entspricht in etwas dem Gegenwert von 2 umgehauenen Mobs. Andererseits sind 95% der Quests eh nur Grindaufgaben im Stil von ".. er bringe mir 30 Trollohren", Droprate 25%. Man macht also auch beim Questen die XP durch den Grind, die Questbelohnung ist dann quasi noch ein kleines Trinkgeld obendrauf.

Die wenigen Quests, die tatsächlich nennenswerte XP-Punkte im Bereich um 1 Million und mehr bieten, sind in der Regel Kampagnen-Kettenquests besteht aus einem Dutzend Einzelquests, darunter meist 1 oder 2 Elitequests in einer Ini. Da sind auch 1 Million XP bezogen auf den Zeitwand dramatisch unterbezahlt.

Halten wir also abschließend noch mal fest, der Zeitwand für das Leveln von 40 - 41 beträgt 14 Tage bei täglich 3 h Spielzeit. Und jetzt die gute Nachricht: die Kurve für die benötigten XP pro Level steigt exponential. Für das Leveln von 41 auf 42 wird man also vermutlich 3 Wochen brauchen. Mit Level 50 ist nicht vor Spätsommer 2010 zu rechnen.

Die paar Leute, die jetzt schon lvl 50 sind, können es nicht "legal" geschafft haben. Entweder wurde der Account von mehreren Leuten in 3 Schichten pro Tag dauergespielt, oder man hat einen Powerlevelingservice in Anspruch genommen, bei dem ein Bot den Char 24/7 durch die Grindgebiete steuert. Neulich bin ich in einem 40er-Gebiet auf eine im Multiboxingbetrieb synchron betriebenen 4er-Bot-Gruppe gestossen, von denen einer "xngpf", der andere "plknfe", der dritte "miunkft" und der vierte "Hellraiser"* hieß. Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt ^^. Die haben übrigens nicht 2 Minuten pro Mob gebraucht, sondern 10 s.

cu
Lasaint

* Der Name wurde von der Redaktion geändert


----------



## Geige (12. Januar 2010)

So schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht, natürlich dauert sologrinden entsprechend lange,
jedoch bin ich mir bei Leuten die schon 50 sind zu 110% sicher, dass sie ncihts dergleichen gemacht haben 
und nur alleine am Account waren!

Der Trick ist mit einer Klasse die Kiten kann (praktisch jeder Vernkämpfer) Elite-Mobs solo zu Farmen, da
bringt ein Mob, wenn man ihnen glauben schenken darf (was ich tue) 400-500K, also so schlimm ist das nicht und
wenn man nebenbei noch bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit Elite-Gebiete und Stalharke geht, bringt das ja auch nochmal XP!

Achja die Leute die jetzt 50 sind arbeiten alle oder gehen in die Oberstufe eines Gymnasium, also nicht
unbedingte 24/7 dauerzocker!


----------



## DruffDruff (12. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> @DruffDruff :
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, man merkt wie sich die Spielerschaft in den Jahren verändert wird. Es wird nur noch auf Items geschaut und wie man schnellstmöglichst an diese ran kommt. Jeder rennt nur noch Items hinterher... Items, Items, Items.... sind wir hier in Diablo oder was ???
> 
> ...



Wenn ich micht echten Menschen Kontakt knüpfen will, dann gehe ich in eine Bar, ins Schwimmbad oder in die Discothek. Im Internet baut man in den meisten Fällen allerhöchstens "Zweckbeziehungen" mit anderen Menschen auf, aber weiter geht das auch nicht. Ich habe mich mit dem Thema Beziehungen in den letzten Jahren sehr intensiv beschäftigt und soziale Kontakte ohne Körperkontakt/Körpersprache sind fast unmöglich dauerhaft aufzubauen und zu halten, wenn der Hauptzweck (Aion) wegfällt.

Ich jage auch keinen Lila Pixeln hinterher (das habe ich 6 Monate lang gemacht, dann ist das Spiel langweilig geworden), sonder spiele ein Spiel aus Competition Gründen. Ich will mich mit anderen messen und bin aus genau diesem Grund mit anderen Leuten in einer Gilde/Legion in einem PVP (Player vs Player) Spiel. Wenn ich meine Zeit totschlagen will, dann spiele ich Hello Kitty Online oder ein SinglePlayer Spiel oder poste hier im buffed forum.

Ich spiele Aion nicht, um meine Zeit totzuschlagen, sondern dachte eigentlich das man hier anspruchsvolle und coole MassenPVP Kämpfe erleben kann. Was ich erlebt habe war genau das Gegenteil, die einzige Beschäftigung die dann blieb war der hochanspruchslose PVE Content. 

Items sind nur Mittel zum Zweck, aber wichtiger Bestandteil in der Entwicklung eines Charakters. Ich weiss ja nicht wie du das siehst, aber wenn du in einen Krieg ziehst, dann läufst du doch auch nicht mit Pfeil und Bogen und nem grünen Hut auf, wenn der Gegner mit automatisierten Feuerwaffen vorbeikommt.


----------



## La Saint (12. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Achja die Leute die jetzt 50 sind arbeiten alle oder gehen in die Oberstufe eines Gymnasium, also nicht
> unbedingte 24/7 dauerzocker!


Na, das gibt doch Hoffnung ^^

500K pro Elitemob ist realistisch. Ich habe die Tage mal mit einem Gladiator zusammen Elitemobs umgehauen. Er hat an dem Mob Schaden gemacht und ich habe ihn dabei dauergeheilt. Das gab pro Nase um die 250K. Trotzdem war das nicht lukrativ. 

Erstmal dauerte der Kampf mit einem Elite mindestens 5 Minuten. Dabei habe ich dann auch meinen kompletten Manavorrat incl. ein oder zwei Pots aufgebraucht und mußte nach jedem Mob reggen. Zum anderen sind wir dabei 2 mal gewhiped, weil der Gladiator beim Fight ein Add gezogen hatte. 

In der gleichen Zeit hätte ich auch ein paar Standardmobs solo umgehauen, und das bei wesentlich geringerem Risiko. Was vermutlich eine ähnliche XP-Menge gebracht hätte. Was anderes ist tatsächlich das Solo-Kiten von Elite. Gesehen habe ich es bis jetzt aber nur bei Jägern und Beschwörern. Der Mage kann es vermutlich aber auch. 

Bei der Gelegenheit, ich konnte die Tage mal in einem 40er-Elitegebiet einen lvl 43 Beschwörer dabei beobachten, wie er einen Eliteboss solo gelegt hat. Unter cleverer Ausnutzung der Spielemechanik. Unbedarfte Geister würden das vielleicht auch exploiten nennen ^^. Da er nur englisch sprach, handelte es sich vermutlich um einen koreanischen Profi mit Expertenwissen. Ich werde hier natürlich nicht erzählen wo und wie er das gemacht. Ich bin nämlich kein unbedarfter Geist und werde das demnächst selbst versuchen. Das sollte auch als Kleriker hinzukriegen sein. Ich bin schon gespannt, was es an XP gibt und was da so für Drops anfallen. Wenn ich demnächst komplett blau/gelb ausgerüstet bin weiß man woran es liegt ^^. (Wobei ich jetzt elegant noch schnell eine Brücke geschlagen habe zum zweiten Thema dieses Threads, der Jagd nach den Items :-) ).

cu
Lasaint


----------



## DruffDruff (12. Januar 2010)

La schrieb:


> Na, das gibt doch Hoffnung ^^
> 
> 500K pro Elitemob ist realistisch. Ich habe die Tage mal mit einem Gladiator zusammen Elitemobs umgehauen. Er hat an dem Mob Schaden gemacht und ich habe ihn dabei dauergeheilt. Das gab pro Nase um die 250K. Trotzdem war das nicht lukrativ.
> 
> ...



Elite Mobs grindet man auch nicht mit einem Gladi im Duo. Mit Gladi grindest du normale Mobs im AOE Stil. Elite Mobs grindest du mit einer Range DD Klasse zusammen oder einem Blind-Assa. Du brauchst pro Elitemob 2 - 3 Minuten und ungefähr 50 - 70% deines Manas. In den richtigen Gebieten gibt es dann pro 2.5 Minuten 250k EP für dich. Grindet ihr durch (im Indratugebiet z.b. problemlos möglich), dann gibts 6mio ep/h. Was ihr an Loot aus den Mobs rauszieht reicht 10x um die Investition an Pots zu refinanzieren.


----------



## Virthu (12. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Mit 38 war ich auch noch so optimistisch. Mit 44 dachte ich mir WTF wollen die mich verarschen, hoffentlich taugt das Endgame was. Mit 50 schliesse ich meine letzte Kampagnenquest an und nehmen die Mirajuquestreihe an und denke mir schön, gucken wir mal was es jetzt gibt. Oh toll Job auf 449 + Critproc auf 449 (zumal es noch nichtmal garantiert ist dass das item überhaupt erfolgreich fertig gestellt wird), grob überschlagen 30k Mobs grinden (um die ich mich dann mit allen anderen prügeln darf, hatte auf nerthus glück das ich so früh dran bin). Wenn du in der Geschwindigkeit wie jetzt weiterlevelst, dann wirst du 2012 auch endlich mal ein Endgame taugliches Item in der Hand halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der durchschnittsgamer kommt in aion eigentlich noch am besten weg, weil es keine equipchecks für die inis gibt und weil die ausrüstung auch mit wenig zeit am tag nach einer weile beschaffbar ist. auch das fenril/miraju kann man solo holen, wenn man etwas ausdauer mitbringt, mit kinah sparsam umgeht und ev etwas kaufmännisches geschick beweist. es gäbe da immer noch das 40er pvp set, wenn man dringend etwas ausdauer und schadensreduzierung benötigt. wobei man echt nicht vergessen sollte, dass fenril/miraju das beste vom beste, was es im pve zu holen gibt, ist - das soll mit möglichst hohe aufwand verbunden werden. die leute, die jetzt schon damit rumrennen, haben ihr RL komplett weggeschmissen, sich schon lange vor release hierzulande alle nötigen infos besorgt, gebottet, massiv kinah gekauft und ev dazu einfach nur unverschämtes glück gehabt.

was sonstigen dropluck etc angeht - nun, ich kann dir als wow und warhammer spieler vom dropglück diverse lieder singen und epische geschichten erzählen. werd ich aber nicht, weils eh jeder selber kennt.

fakt ist, es gibt einen recht deutlichen unterschied zwischen frischen 50ern und leuten, die bereits ein paar 50er golditems haben(von fenril und miraju sets ganz zu schweigen). fakt ist auch, dass andere spiele es genau so halten. scheint wohl die gängige praxis zu sein, spieler zum weiterspielen zu motivieren.
daher bin ich nicht ganz sicher, warum du dich so seh darauf versteifst. wenn man nur nach diesen kriterien gehen würde, müsste man eigentlich auf jedes(vielleicht die meisten - man nenne mir bitte ein "modernes" mmorpg ohne diese problematik) gängige mmorpg verzichten und wieder zu shootern(die mittlerweile auch auf die itemspirale setzen) und single player spielen zurückkehren(die auch auf itemspirale setzen). mir gefällt das auch nicht besonders, aber alternativen im mmorpg sektor sehe ich zz keine.

@thema:

was das leveln angeht, so werden die spieler, die stur auf 50 zuleveln wollen imo weniger spass am spiel haben, als die, die auch mal die gebotenen möglichkeiten nutzen. d.h. pvp, riften, (festungs)inis besuchen, hin und wieder sich mit berufen auseinandersetzen und sammelskills oben halten und auch mal an festungsbelagerungen teilnehmen, wenn man 40+ ist.

ich habe eben in mein profil auf der offiziellen seite geschaut. im september habe ich laut den daten dort level 32 erreicht. am 9 januar level 50. level 49 - 50 hat in etwa 2 tage gebraucht. allerdings habe ich auch noch 2 weitere chars, level 30 und level 37 und zwischendurch eine oder 2 wochen pause gemacht. interessanterweise komme ich damit auf etwa die gleiche zeit, die mein erster 60er in wow classic gebraucht hat. bei etwa gleichen spielzeiten am tag. ich würde die levelperiode aber trotzdem gerne ein stückchen verkürzt sehen, damit mehr leute schneller 40+ werden und am abyss pvp sinnvoll teilnehmen können.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. Januar 2010)

ab 40 kannst du für ein level ca 1 woche rechnen, da man auch durch sh ordentlich was kriegt, an doppel-ep wochenenden habe ich aber mit meinem sorc auch mal an einem tag fast ein ganzes level gemacht, vorallem von 49 auf 50, 70 millionen am Tag, wobei ich diese durch Inis und normale mobs hauen( für die man 3 quests bekam, die nochmal für jedes abgeben 2 mille gaben) bekommen habe


----------



## Monsterburn (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Buffys,

also zu dem Thema leveln kann ich dir eins sagen und zwar:
_1. Zum Thema LvL´n in 7 Tagen von 1-50
_
- _@Tikume_ du hast geschrieben das du bzw. man es in 7 Tagen schaften kann bis lvl 50
zu leveln, jedoch sehe ich die Geschichte etwas anders und ich muss sagen, das es so gut wie
fast unmöglich ist, einen Char. von lvl 1 bis lvl 50 in 7 Tagen zu leveln.
Also ich sag mal so, für einen Ottonormal Spieler ist es nicht möglich einen char in dieser genannten Spielzeit
von lvl 1 auf lvl 50 zu Spielen ( da die EP punkte von LvL zu LvL Explosionsartig in die höhe schnallen)


2._ zum Thema genügend Queste_

Vor geraumer Zeit gab es wirklich mal einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt , das ein Spieler mit lvl30 in etwa, die Queste ausgingen und man
somit gezwungen war zu Grinden.
Dies wurde ejdoch seit geraumer Zeit weggepatcht und das Problem das bestand somit beseitigt.
Jedoch gebe ich dir den Tipp dich nicht zu sehr nur auf LvL´n zu Konzentrieren sondern es auch mit dem Grinden zu versuchen,
da es in bestimmten bereichen leichter ist ein lvl up zu ergrinden anstatt zu erleveln.


*
Ps.:Aber lass den Kopf nicht hängen es geht immer weiter *****BLUT FÜR BLUT********



MFG 
Monsterburn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (12. Januar 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> der durchschnittsgamer kommt in aion eigentlich noch am besten weg, weil es keine equipchecks für die inis gibt und weil die ausrüstung auch mit wenig zeit am tag nach einer weile beschaffbar ist. auch das fenril/miraju kann man solo holen, wenn man etwas ausdauer mitbringt, mit kinah sparsam umgeht und ev etwas kaufmännisches geschick beweist.


Das sehe ich etwas anders. Zuerst zum Itemcheck für Inis. Wie ich gehört habe, ist das in WoW erst vor kurzem in die Spielmechanik eingebaut worden. Zu meiner aktiven Spielzeit bis Sommer letzten Jahres gab es das noch nicht. Von anderen Spielen, die ein ähnliches Feature hätten, habe ich noch nicht gehört. In WoW dürfte man das eingeführt haben, damit Profi-Raidgilden nicht weiterhin kostenpflichtig andere Spieler mit guten Items versorgen können. Man hat quasi eine Marktlücke geschlossen.

Jetzt zu Aion. Das ein Durchschnittsgamer durch Ausdauer an vernünftige Ausrüstung kommen kann wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zumindest auf meinem Server gibt es da nämlich ein demographisches Problem.

 Nehmen wir mal das Itemset aus dem Nebelmähnen-Elitegebiet. Ok, das ist kein echtes Set, da es keinen Setbonus gibt. Eher eine Sammlung blauer Einzelstücke. Dafür muß man jede Menge Elite-Gruppenquests machen, darunter auch einige langwierige Sammelquest. Für die blaue Brustrüstung braucht man zum Beispiel unter anderem 150 Mau-Haare. Die Droprate bei den Elitemobs ist deutlich unter 100%, ich vermute irgendwas zwischen 50% und 75%, und dann steht man ja in Konkurrenz zu den restlichen 5 Gruppenmitgliedern. So ein Mau-Haar bringt 20.000 Kinah im AH und die Leute sammeln sie daher, auch wenn sie die Rüstungsquest garnicht machen.

Jetzt das demographische Problem. Es ist auf meinem Server Nerthus ziemlich schwierig Gruppen für das Nebelmähnen-Elitegebiet zu finden. Der Grund dafür ist offensichtlich. Hier mal die eine Übersicht der Serverpopulation laut NCSofts offiziellen Serverstatistiken:

Level..:  1-20 20-30  31-35  36-40  41-45  46-50
Spieler:  64%. 22%.. 6%... 4%... 2%... 1%

Nehmen wir mal an der Server hat 5000 Spieler. Die Hälfte davon sind Asmodier, also 2500. Dann gibt es in meinem Levelbereich 50 Spieler. Der Bereich 36-40 ist zu niedrig, der Bereich 46-50 zu hoch. Innerhalb dieser 50 Spieler muß ich also welche finden, die zur gleichen Zeit online sind, die zu den Nebelmähnen wollen (es gibt noch ein anderes Elitegebiet in dem Bereich) und die in die Gruppe passen. Ich muß also einen der 6 Tanks aus dem Levelbereich 41-45 motivieren können. Da wird es schon schwierig mit dem Nebelmähnen-Set.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. Januar 2010)

Die Mau-haare droppen immer^^


----------



## Nàrdinel (12. Januar 2010)

Ja, erstens haben die Mau-Haare eine Droprate von 100% (Ich habe selber 300 zumeist alleine gefamt) und zweitens.... WTF?!
Ich dachte das ist ein Spiel und nicht "wie schaffe ich am effektivsten so und soviel EP in der Stunde".. Unglaublich :O
Das soll doch alles Spaß machen, d.h. mir ist es Schnurzwumpe ob ich heute oder morgen lvl up habe. Ab 45 ungefähr kannst du eh das meiste von dem machen, was auf 50 abgeht. Und dazwischen ist noch Riften, Craften, einfach nur bei irgendwelchem Unsinn Spaß haben (Legionsmitglieder vor marodierenden Tauben retten z.B.)... Ich hab noch keine einziges mal bei Bakarma gegrindet, nur SH, Abyss und questen und bin ziemlich locker 46 geworden (OK 1 1/2 lvl durch Doppel EXP-WE, an denen ich aber auch kaum bis gar nicht gespielt habe.. Weihnachten halt)!
Ich finde das lvln ist alleine schon durch die Kampagnenqs ein riesiger Teil des Spiels, den man auch dementsrechend auskosten sollte...


----------



## OldboyX (12. Januar 2010)

Serverpopulation kann schon ein Problem werden bei Aion. Ich habe mich letztens (kurz vor Weihnachten) gewundert mit meinem Asmo Twink auf Balder hatte ich abends insgesamt 38 50er Chars online gesehen. Auf Votan, wo mein Elyos Templer ist zur gleichen Zeit 124 (was das Maximum ist, das von dem Suchtool angezeigt wird- eventuell also auch noch mehr).

Wirklich relevant ist das natürlich nicht (da zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch wenige Spieler überhaupt das Endgame erreicht haben), aber man merkt schon sehr deutlich, dass Votan im Verhältnis sehr viel stärker bevölkert ist.


----------



## La Saint (13. Januar 2010)

Nàrdinel schrieb:


> Ja, erstens haben die Mau-Haare eine Droprate von 100% (Ich habe selber 300 zumeist alleine gefamt) und zweitens.... WTF?!
> Ich dachte das ist ein Spiel und nicht "wie schaffe ich am effektivsten so und soviel EP in der Stunde".. Unglaublich :O
> Das soll doch alles Spaß machen, d.h. mir ist es Schnurzwumpe ob ich heute oder morgen lvl up habe.


Ok, wieder was dazu gelernt. Der Eindruck, das die Droprate bei Mau-Haaren unter 100% ist bei mir vermutlich durch die Nicht-Elitemobs entstanden, die immer wieder zwischen den Elite herumstehen und anscheinend diese Haare nicht droppen. 

Übrigens bezog sich mein Post nicht auf EP, sondern auf die Aussage meines Vorposters, mit etwas Geduld könne jeder an eine "vernünftige" Ausrüstung komme. Was ich angezweifelte habe, da vernünftige Ausrüstung Gruppenspiel voraussetzt und dies auf Nerthus im oberen Levelbereich schwierig ist. Wie du jetzt auf die Schiene EP, Spaß am Spiel, grinden und leveln kommst, ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Virthu (14. Januar 2010)

so... tut mir leid, dass meine antwort so spät kommt. bloss habe ich langsam echt null motivation zu antworten, wenn ich so einen kram lese, wie "es gibt da ein set, das muss ich haben und wenn ich es nicht bekommen kann, ist das spiel doof". trotz der tatsache, dass dieses set eigentlich müll ist und nur die stiefel zählen. la saint, du hast doch richtig bemerkt: die mau-haare sind recht teuer. verkauf doch die haare und kaufe dir aus dem ah etwas nettes, besseres. oder noch besser, kaufe dir die mats und bastel dir selber etwas daraus, wie z.b. kram mit flugzeit oder flugspeed drauf. man muss doch nicht hinter jeder gammligen karotte hinterherrennen, die irgendwo rumhängt.

ausserdem, wo ist für einen normalspieler ein problem mit dem gruppenspiel? für die mauhaare braucht man eine 3er - 4er gruppe aus ganz normalen, nicht auf den kopf gefallenen spielern. ist das etwa zu viel aufwand? 1-2 std im elite gebiet, kommst mit 10-20 haaren raus. nach 5 tagen bist du 40, hast längst deine stiefel und noch haare zum verkaufen. mein elyos-gladi ist zz 38, hat stiefel mit 37 bekommen, jetzt schon weitere 30 stück im gepäck und hat gestern in 2 stunden mit einer 4er gruppe im vergleichbaren gebiet, erholungsbonus und lodas amu 50% xp richtung 39 gemacht. mit ganz "normalem" spiel und bis jetzt 5-6 ausflügen ins elite gebiet.

und wenn man total auf solo steht, dann bieten berufe genug gute items, die jeder normalo mit etwas zeitaufwand herstellen kann. solche, die sich etwas intensiver damit beschäftigen, schwimmen in kinah, da sie sehr gute und begehrte expertenitems herstellen können, die bei derzeitigen dropwahrscheinlichkeiten sehr gute kinah-betrage einbringen.

vielleicht verstehe ich den begriff "durschschnittszocker" bzw "normalspieler" falsch? für mich sind es spieler, die sich nicht an "grossen" raids beteiligen, sondern mit bis maximal 3 std am tag in kleinen gruppen oder auch solo im spiel unterwegs sind. für die steht in aion igentlich so ziemlich jeder bereich offen, auch festungsangriffe.

wo allerdings die normalos gegen vielspieler abstinken, ist die zeit, in der die ausrüstung beschaffbar ist. diejenigen, die gleich zu release entweder account sharing(samt kinah kauf) betrieben oder 10 stunden am tag 2-3 monate lang gespielt haben, rennen jetzt im kompletten fenris/miraju set herum. da kommt man als normalo nicht dagegen an. und wie druffdruff es schon angemerkt hatte: der ausrüstungsunterschied in aion kann brutal sein.


----------



## Tünnes (14. Januar 2010)

lol ja klar 7 Tage für lvl 20-50? Man sieht mal wieder das so Foren voll überflüssig sind. Aion ist voll zäh zum leveln. Und die quests sind auch nix anderes als grinden. Grinden Grinden Grinden das ist Aion!!! Langweilig einfach. Mit 3 std Spielzeit am Tag brauchst du nachher 2 Wochen für ein level. Und dann konmmt noch das boring berufskillen und Äthersammeln dazu.


----------



## ignatz87 (15. Januar 2010)

und? was is an Grinden so schlimm??? in eurem "Lieblings mmorpg" muss man auch Grinden, kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wie ich in Silithus wochenlang ruf gefarmt habe... für ne handvoll elemetare 200 mobs hauen musste... und "Ich" finde das das Grinden in Aion sehr viel ansprechender ist als in anderen Spielen, macht "mir" einfach mehr Spass da die kampfanimationen einfach extrem geil aussehen.

zum Thema: von 20-50 in 7 tagen ist doch eine sehr gewagte these... 
Ich Spiele jetzt ca 3 wochen und ich bin 27 spiele ca 3-5 stunden am tag, muss aber auch sagen das es "mir" immernoch super gefällt gerade ab 25 Nochsana (1. ini) find ich extrem geil!!! epic ep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@Tünnes: Das Berufskillen is echt nen bissel langweilig aber es bringt was!!! bei jedem beruf!!! ich bruah einfach keine angst haben ich nach dem 1. ini besuch sofort was besseres finde!

Danke für eure aufmerksamkeit, nun werd ich wieder lesen un schmuseln wie ihr euch über meinen beitrag aufregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war einfach ma meine produktive meinung! 

LG


----------



## Stancer (15. Januar 2010)

Serverpopulationen auf der Aion-Seite sagen nichts aus.

Ich selbst z.b. habe meinen Main auf 39, aber habe noch 6 Twinks alle zwischen Level 5 und 15 ! Viele Twinks werden auch als Bankchars oder Handwerker benutzt.
Bei 5000 Spielern pro Server würde ich tippen, das es über 25000 Charaktere gibt !

Allgemein gibt es diese "Ich brauch so lange zum Leveln"-Diskussion doch eh nur, weil in WoW das richtige Spiel erst mit max Level anfängt und alle glauben, das muss überall so sein.

Kann mich noch gut an Daoc erinnern. Da rannten selbst 1 Jahr nach Release kaum 50er im RvR rum. Die meisten waren so Level 40-45. Ich selber hab 1,5 Jahre für den ersten 50er gebraucht. Kann mich aber nicht erinnern, das sich jemand beschwert hat, Leveln ginge zu langsam. Es war sogar fast die beste Zeit die ich in Daoc hatte und man hat da auch nur gegrindet. Man saß an einem Spot und hat einen Mob nach dem anderen gepullt.
Die kämpfe brauchten von jedem allerdings volle konzentration, vor allem bei Lila-Pull, und dazwischen hat man dann immer 2-3min gereggt und sich dann mit den Leuten unterhalten. War nen riesen Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit WoW aber muss alles nur noch schnell schnell gehen. Leveln darf nicht kürzer und auch nicht länger dauern als in WoW, sonst ist das Spiel schlecht und wenn man so lange braucht verpass ich ja alles vom Spiel und die ganzen anderen Spieler, mit denen ich meinen E-Penis vergleiche leveln mir ja davon.... so die Meinung mancher Spieler !


----------



## Kehlas (15. Januar 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Normalsterbliche brauchen so ca 7 Tage, also ca 2-3 Stunden pro Tag würde ich sagen



spar dir zeit, es sei denn du möchtest genau wie ich herausfinden, das dann spätestens bei Stufe 30 die Luft raus ist. Null Langzeitmotivation das Spiel und ein Endcontent, da ist Super Mario Bros. spannender! P.S.und ja ich ab den Endcontent bei einem Bekannten gesehen!


----------



## Kehlas (15. Januar 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Normalsterbliche brauchen so ca 7 Tage, also ca 2-3 Stunden pro Tag würde ich sagen



spar dir zeit, es sei denn du möchtest genau wie ich herausfinden, das dann spätestens bei Stufe 30 die Luft raus ist. Null Langzeitmotivation das Spiel und ein Endcontent, da ist Super Mario Bros. spannender! P.S.und ja ich ab den Endcontent bei einem Bekannten gesehen!


----------



## Kehlas (15. Januar 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Normalsterbliche brauchen so ca 7 Tage, also ca 2-3 Stunden pro Tag würde ich sagen



spar dir zeit, es sei denn du möchtest genau wie ich herausfinden, das dann spätestens bei Stufe 30 die Luft raus ist. Null Langzeitmotivation das Spiel und ein Endcontent, da ist Super Mario Bros. spannender! P.S.und ja ich ab den Endcontent bei einem Bekannten gesehen!


----------



## Kehlas (15. Januar 2010)

keine Ahnung warum das mehrmals gepostet wurde.


----------



## Stancer (15. Januar 2010)

@Kehlas : Weil das neue Forum scheisse ist, hab auch dauernd Fehler oder es reagiert nicht, wenn ich auf absenden drücke.

Wollte aber noch anmerken. Wenn die Spieler irgendwann mal wieder von der Esport-Schiene wegkommen und aufhören ein MMO als Wettkampf zu sehen beginnen sie vielleicht auch irgendwann mal wieder das Spiel zu genießen und das zu jeder Zeit bei egal was.
Glaubst du früher in z.b. Ultima Online hast du eingeloggt mit dem Ziel "heue Grandmaster Healer werden und morgen Sword of Vanquishing finden" ?? Man hat eingeloggt und sich einfach treiben lassen und geschaut was gerade kam. Ich stand manchmal Stunden an der Bank in Britain und hab mit Leuten geredet. Manchmal zog ich einfach los und hab mal geguckt was ich finde und meistens traf man dann auf andere Spieler denen man sich angeschlossen hat. "Wir jagen grad nem PK hinterher" "klar ich komm mit" oder "wir gehen mal die Gegend erkunden" "klar ich komm mit"

Egal was man getan hat es war einfach nur genießen des Spiels und treiben lassen. Durch die extrem hohen sozialen Aspekte des Spiels brauchte man gar nichts anderes. Aber solange Spieler in einem MMO einen Wettkampf sehen und andere Spieler stets als Konkurrenten werden sich dort niemals ein derart soziales Klima entwickeln !


----------



## Hideyasu (15. Januar 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> spar dir zeit, es sei denn du möchtest genau wie ich herausfinden, das dann spätestens bei Stufe 30 die Luft raus ist. Null Langzeitmotivation das Spiel und ein Endcontent, da ist Super Mario Bros. spannender! P.S.und ja ich ab den Endcontent bei einem Bekannten gesehen!



Oh weh das ist wieder ne Aussage ^^ hast du deinem bekannte 2 Tage über die Schulter geschaut oder wie? Endcontent sieht in einem anderen bekannte Spiel auch nicht anders aus als 5 Stunden in der Hauptstadt rumsitzen um bis zum Raid zu warten aber naja....

Level 1 - 20 ist in 7 Tage eigentlich recht gut machbar. Nach lvl 20 muss man dann etwas kämpfen bis man 25 ist aber ab da gehts wieder schneller weiter mit leveln weil man in die erste Ini kann und in den Abyss kann. Ab 20 hats mir eigentlich viel Spaß gemacht zu Leveln. Ich hab mir halt selbst kein Druck gemacht sonder auch nebenbei viel mit der Legion unternommen. Langeweile oder Grinding kam da irgendwie nie auf und so ist es jetzt mit 34 immernoch.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Januar 2010)

Ob der Endcontent in Aion langweilig ist, oder nicht, daß ist doch einfach nur Geschmackssache. Deswegen macht es keinen Sinn hier Leuten zu sagen, sie sollen es sich sparen, weil ihnen könnte es ja gefallen. 

Ich persönlich finde es ansprechender, als nur noch von einer Raidinstanz in die nächste zu rushen um mir ständig neue Epics zu besorgen.
Das wäre der Endcontent von Wow. Wem es Spass macht, der soll es spielen. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden.


----------



## Mayestic (15. Januar 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Normalsterbliche brauchen so ca 7 Tage, also ca 2-3 Stunden pro Tag würde ich sagen



also doch 1 Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Endcontent. WoW war am Anfang auch langweilig. 
Wer auf dem US Servern gespielt hat wird sich noch dran erinnern. 
Da gabs mit LVL 60 noch garkeine Raidinstanz. 
MC kam erst später so umd den Dreh des EU Release.

Also mal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------

